# Guess Knicks Record!



## Truknicksfan

Guess the knicks record and explain your reasons!


----------



## Truknicksfan

Ill be the first to take a guess. Ill say 35-39 wins. We are a few wins better then last year, but still not a playoff team most likely. We still have too many holes at too many positions. And I have a feeling we are still going to be horrible at holding any type of lead just like last year. This may be a deja-vu type of year in that respect.

If I had to put a exact number on it, I would say 35 wins. Who knows though maybe if they play really hard everynight( yeah right?) then maybe they can hit 40 and sneak into the 8th seed.


----------



## ChosenFEW

im going to say 39 wins. 1 short of 40


----------



## roux

25-57.. not a very good team.. and i wouldnt be shocked if they dumped some of their better players to gain more cap room for 2010


----------



## ChosenFEW

^people say that all the time but with all the bad teams we've had we've only ended up in the 20 win season with larry brown (as of last decade). And that was mainly because larry was being an *** and very stubborn.

we are definitely at least a 30 win team. we have the same team as last year with a healthy gallo and some more back up at the PG position. dont see why we would be putting up kings like numbers.

another interesting stat is that 10+ knick losses last year were by 5 points or less(go figure).

its mainly the NBA fans that just go by the, "oh knicks haven't won anything they're horrible", water cooler talks where they get this idea that we are a 20 win team. In reality we have a pretty deep roster just not any real big threats


*edit: *correction, 20 win season under coach brown, 20 win season during the marbury-Isiah MSG sexual harassment scandal


----------



## Da Grinch

roux2dope said:


> 25-47.. not a very good team.. and i wouldnt be shocked if they dumped some of their better players to gain more cap room for 2010


apparently you think the season will be so bad it will end 10 games early/


----------



## TwinkieFoot

I'm guessing 39 wins also. We're a better team than the post trade deadline Knicks of last year but lack legitimate star power to be successful. I suspect we'll play some entertaining ball but will fall ill to some of the same problems as last year, namely playing consistent basketball that result in a loss of the lead in the final seconds of games or late game comebacks that fell short. I believe D'Antoni should start:

Chris Duhon...PG
Nate Robinson...SG
Danilo Gallinari...SF
David Lee...PF
Darko Milicic...C

...and bring Tony Douglas (PG), Wilson Chandler (G/F), Al Harrington (PF) and Jared Jefferies (F/C) off the bench.


----------



## yodurk

I think 30-34 wins.

D'Antoni's system, while not necessarily a title worthy way of running things, seems to at least keep players motivated, stimulated, and interested. 

The Knicks aren't completely rich on talent, but they have enough to avoid embarrassment as long as they stay interested, which I think they will. This is one of D'Antoni's stronger points. 

Ultimately however, I don't see the Knicks over taking the Pacers, Raptors, Pistons, and others who will be fighting for that 8th playoff spot. 

Still, ya'll can't be too disappointed with 30-34 wins since this season is partly being tanked for cap space + a high draft pick.


----------



## roux

Da Grinch said:


> apparently you think the season will be so bad it will end 10 games early/


haha.. whoops


----------



## ChosenFEW

yodurk said:


> Still, ya'll can't be too disappointed with 30-34 wins since this season is partly being tanked for cap space + a high draft pick.



actually thats exactly what we want to avoid as we have no #1 draft pick this year. there is absolutely no incentive in tanking. 

in fact there is a huge incentive on doing well so as to not look bad when utah gets our pick which could potentially be a #1 overall if they get lucky with the lotto.


----------



## seifer0406

It'll be around 28-29 wins. At the most 35 if they start the season strong. Gallinari hasn't exactly wow'd anybody in preseason and I'm doubtful that he will be much of a factor next year.

If I'm the Knicks I can care-less what type of pick Utah gets next year. #1 or #13 that pick is theirs and it has no effect to the Knicks organization. The only incentive the guys have next year is playing for their next contract. Besides a very selected few that is considered to be the core after this season, almost everyone (Harrington/Hughes/Curry/Nate/Milicic) are likely on their way out. It's a double edged sword where guys will be trying hard playing for contract and while the numbers will look good, it wouldn't surprise me if team chemistry takes a hit because of the selfishness.

Just a lot of things can go wrong with the players that the Knicks have right now. Worst case scenario guys like Curry/Hughes/Milicic will all be out of the league next year.


----------



## ChosenFEW

^so anywhere from 28 to 35 wins.... nice to see you make up your own range from the poll choices.

also to think that if utah lands the number 1 pick it wont sting the knicks front office at all is kind of out there. you know they aren't going to say anything but behind the scenes they're hurting.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

I went with 25-29 wins.........no excitement here. Oh let's go Yanks!


----------



## alphaorange

*They'll be high 30's...*

Maybe even push 40 if all remain healthy. There is not enough talent for us to lose anybody important and still compete.....Defensive improvement will make a difference.


----------



## Kidd

43 wins.


----------



## Dissonance

I'm going to say 25-29.


----------



## Kiyaman

I want to say 35-39 b/c I trust Nate, Duhon, Chandler, Lee, and both rookies look decent to add more than subtract. But I dont trust Dantoni after the Larry Hughes situation. And I am not going to trust Walsh with his 2010 Plan....all the winning players are subject to be traded to help lower the salary cap. 

*So I wont put anything in the poll...*


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I think 30-34. Somebody's going to get traded...


----------



## Truknicksfan

> Oh let's go Yanks!


Lol, yes lets go Yankees. It feels good to have defended arod all these years now  For once let a NY team beat a Philly team lol.



> There is not enough talent for us to lose anybody important and still compete.....Defensive improvement will make a difference.


Good point. They are going to need a little luck and stay healthy to compete. If anyone like Lee, chandler, duhon, gallo etc go down for a long period of time its all over lol.


----------



## roux

Truknicksfan said:


> Lol, yes lets go Yankees. It feels good to have defended arod all these years now  For once let a NY team beat a Philly team lol.
> 
> 
> Good point. They are going to need a little luck and stay healthy to compete. If anyone like Lee, chandler, duhon, gallo etc go down for a long period of time its all over lol.


Off topic, but do Yankee fans actually get a real sense of pride from these super teams that get bought for them?


----------



## Truknicksfan

> Off topic, but do Yankee fans actually get a real sense of pride from these super teams that get bought for them?


High payroll has not proven to always buy winning teams. Look at the Yankees the past 5+ years. Look how the Devil Rays did last year. Also look at the knicks with the highest payroll in the nba. High payroll does not equal winning.

Also just because they have a lot of players making a lot of money does mean that they dont play their hearts out every night. So why wouldnt Yankee fans take pride in a team that fights to the bone every night and has the most comeback wins in the MLB. If the players take pride (no matter how much they make), then why wouldnt the fans embrace it? So to answer your question, yes its still special.


----------



## roux

Truknicksfan said:


> High payroll has not proven to always buy wining teams. Look at the Yankees the past 5+ years. Look how the Devil Rays did last year. Also look at the knicks with the highest payroll in the nba. High payroll does not equal winning.
> 
> Also just because they have a lot of players making a lot of money does mean that they dont play their hearts out every night. So why wouldnt Yankee fans take pride in a team that fights to the bone every night and has the most comeback wins in the MLB. If the players take pride (no matter how much they make), then why wouldnt the fans embrace it? So to answer your question, yes its still special.


I guess when you pay for the best you should be expected to fight to the finish, I dont know coming from a huge Brewers fan I just don't get it, just seems really hollow to establish quasi all star teams year in and year out, and I get that paying out insane salaries doesnt gurantee you championships every year you still get first rate quality baseball to watch every season.. a contender every season. Some of it may be bitterness on my behalf, but its just annoying to an outsider, and its not just the Yankees, its the Mets, Red Sox, Dodgers, Angels as well, and I will give the Yankees credit where it is due, they play by the rules that MLB allows and they take advantage of their market, they play the game better than anyone else. I just dont think the average Yankee fan has any clue what its like to really strugle, and when you go through those times it makes the good times that much better


----------



## Da Grinch

i say low 40's 

d'antoni's system now they have a year to understand it better and build better chemistry....its a reg. season system , it lulls teams out of their comfort zone.

improved depth, douglass, darko , danilo will make a difference .

and i expect better defense ...not spur defense but a good bit better than last season.


----------



## stojakovic

45-ish. d'antoni has been with the team for more than 12 months now and there has been less ballers in n' out lately.


----------



## Floods

21-24 wins. 

Where is the talent? There isn't any. It's a disjointed roster full of one-dimensional players, rookie/2nd year unknowns, and busts the Knicks hope can turn things around.

Just about everyone has an expiring contract. Everyone that does is most likely not returning next season, due to the Knicks' expected free agent bidding, and they know this. They also know that it would take a miracle for this team to get close to the playoff picture. So, everyone will just try to play for themselves and pad their stats so they can get a decent contract next summer. Combine that with the obvious lack of talent on the roster, as well as the fact that selfishness does not thrive in D'Antoni's system, and you've got trouble.


----------



## Truknicksfan

Ill sticky this and see how we all did when the season is over.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

[email protected] you guys saying we are going to win 40 games, we be lucky if we win 20. This team sucks, thus far.


----------



## Truknicksfan

Over : Da Grinch, TwinkieFoot, ChosenFew, Me, yodurk, alphaorange, brian37, Kiyaman, KAS, stojakovic

Under: Floods

*Congrats : Kitty, seifer0406, Organized Chaos* ! You guys predicted the mess that was the Knicks this year haha.


----------



## Kiyaman

Kiyaman said:


> I want to say 35-39 b/c I trust Nate, Duhon, Chandler, Lee, and both rookies look decent to add more than subtract. But I dont trust Dantoni after the Larry Hughes situation. And I am not going to trust Walsh with his 2010 Plan....all the winning players are subject to be traded to help lower the salary cap.
> 
> *So I wont put anything in the poll...*



*Something told me not to trust Damntoni's coaching this season......*after lastseason dismay of coaching of Larry Hughes into a rotation without giving Hughes a hint of what u wanted from him or what to do for the 30 mpg given to Hughes for the rest of the season. Hell No! 
Damtoni not showing Hughes anything last season or this season about this "so-call" system he suppose to be teaching the Knicks team (which no Knick-fan seen yet), made Larry Hughes bring in his own system this season and impliment it to his teammates to win some games after the 3-14 start. 

Knick-Fans are hoping with some star-players on the roster coach Damntoni will bring the Knicks some wins.....I doubt that can happen without a strong "Leadership-Star-Player" with a plan with Donnie Walsh and all his teammates backing him from getting caught up in Damntoni's DNP (doghouse).


----------

